# Root HTC One Remix (Verizon HTC One Mini 2)?



## niac93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone out there successfully rooted the Verizon HTC one Remix (basically verizon's version of the htc one mini 2)?

How did you do it?

I can't really find much out there that works. Sunshine will do it but only does temp root and I'd like a permanent version if that's possible.

Also has anyone tried running Cyanogen Mod or any other custom ROMs on the phone?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------

